# Accoutrements



## cdhoult (1 Feb 2004)

Are there any accoutrements that are specific to Logistics?

Thanks!

CH


----------



## Eowyn (2 Feb 2004)

Yes, cap badge, buttons and shoulder titles.  The Log Assoc has a kit shop which you can check out.   http://www.forces.gc.ca/admmat/logbranch/Kitshop/kitsh_e.asp 
There are additional things for mess kit.


----------



## cdhoult (3 Feb 2004)

Someone mentioned that Log has Ascots and lanyards of some description? I‘m wondering if this is true at all?

Is there an official source where one could find the actual accoutrements for different units?


----------



## Eowyn (3 Feb 2004)

Not that I know of.  I‘ve been associated with Log for my 10+ years in the PRes.


----------



## westernarmymember (5 Feb 2004)

It depends on what you mean by "different units". The kit shop link above will help you out with Logistics material or you can visit the Logistics Branch Home Page at  http://www.dnd.ca/admmat/logbranch/index_e.htm


----------

